# Waterproof endcaps



## Flandry (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi, i'm putting together a lighting setup, and can't find waterproof T8 endcaps for less than $10/pair, which seems completely ridiculous. Where does everyone get their endcaps?

Thanks


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Heh, I know, accessories... I spent $20 for two pairs of T5 endcaps, only to realize that they are useless with the kind of reflectors I just got... Anyone needs them? :icon_roll 

I guess you could make them yourself, DIY using some plastic and rubber parts...


----------



## Flandry (Oct 21, 2003)

But seriously, these endcaps are mass produced somewhere. They must be available from a wholesale warehouse vendor. But where?


Are they really necessary?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you cover your tank with glass covers, they are not necessary IMO.

If you have an open top tank, moisture will get into the canopy, and might corrode them metal contacts.

I use glass covers, and no waterproof endcaps. Actually, no endcaps at all. Don't ask how I connect my bulbs :eek5:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing myself. So far the cheapest place I've seen them is an ebay store called A and T Lights. They have the ice cap end caps for $8.00 a piece and their shipping was very reasonable. But like Wasserpest said, if you're using a cover you don't need them.


----------



## Flandry (Oct 21, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Actually, no endcaps at all. Don't ask how I connect my bulbs :eek5:


How do you connect your bulbs? :wink: 

This is actually for a terrarium, as i have my aquarium lighting all worked out for the moment. I am planning on putting the bulbs inside the cover to provide some extra heat and light.

The $8/pair is the best deal i've seen- thanks for pointing that out. Still highway robbery, but swallowable. What exactly are the standoffs, and under what conditions are they necessary?

I just found endcaps with leads here: http://www.everythingfishy.com/lighting.html for $7. Don't know if that's a pair (what one would assume), or something shady like for $7/each. Does anyone have any experience with this company, or know what brand these would be? In particular, can these be mounted to a surface with screws, or what?


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

fwiw, i read somewhere that you could use a bicycle inner tube to somewhat waterproof your endcaps. i'm not sure you could get something like that to fit a t8 though...

but then again i have used standard flourescent fixtures dierctly over the water for years with no visible problems. the standard fluorescent fittings are so cheap that i could replace them periodically anyway if they did corrode.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The standoffs are just another part to make you feel better about the price tag. They are screwed to the hood/whatever houses the lights, and the endcaps click/lock into them. Not sure why you can't just attach the endcaps directly.

For now, I just used a bit of silicone tubing which fit snugly over the wires, and pushed them onto the bulb pins. Don't try that at home :tongue: I am looking for something more durable, there should be little thingies made out of plastic or ceramic covered metal, with two little screws to lock in the wire and the bulb pins. I just don't know what they are called and where to get them.


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm going to try something new for homemade endcaps when I do my mini reef (yeah, let's experiment in SALT water! If I don't post again assume I died and do not replicate my actions). You basically just want a sealed cap to fit over the bulb and let the wires escape elsewhere. A PVC tube with a small cap on it is optimal, if you can get a perfect inside diameter for it to be pretty close (you want a little play). Then grab a gasket/"O" ring that fits snugly over the bulb and just barely squeezes inside the PVC - blammo, you've got a moisture seal which you could improve with petroleum jelly (Though that may degrade the rubber on the "O" rings, I'm not sure what it reacts with).

For making the actual bulb connections, I used a "boot" connector (see my DIY T5 strip post for pics) that fit snugly over both plugs on my T5 tubes. For T8 you may find a wider boot, or I guess with an electronic ballast you could just use the one pin (It works, I just don't know about the long term) and stuff the boot on there. The wire(s) coming from the boots can escape through the back/top of the PVC through a small drilled hole and then seal off the hole entirely with epoxy. In effect it would be a much more watertight seal but the same principle as the Hagen Glo Mat systems.

Does that sound feasible? I'll try it out with T5s and see what I can get. I know the "O" rings are available to fit perfectly. It's the PVC that might pose a problem, though the white and black stuff both have slightly inside different diameters.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Would hate to loose you that way!!! :tongue: 

I am going to look for those "boot connectors". Should work much better than my silicon hose. 

Not that concerned with moisture sealing right now, with glass covers over the tank that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Rikko (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, should be cake with glass. I'm sick and tired of cleaning glass so I said screw it. 

Btw, you'll have to pry open the boots a little bit to make the connection. For T5s I only had to pry a slight amount with a flat head screwdriver, but I believe the pins on T8/12 are a bit thicker so you'll need to work it a bit. You can't go wrong, though; if you open it so much that the boot slides off you can just tighten it again with pliers.

Ahh, here they are:
http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_011_003_004_000&product_id=64-4039

"Crimp-on quick disconnects"
<shrug> The metal end in that pic is what fits onto the bulb. The ones I got were cheaper and had a plastic covering over them so it requires a rather large, unsupervised idiot to electrocute him or herself.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

roud: Cool... those are the connectors I just got @ HD. I am going to fix that sooner than later... getting a little nervous about hot wires becoming loose and swishing around in my hood


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

uh oh... i KNOW you have that hood grounded wasser, but tell me that you do anyway...:wink:


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Uhm... THAT'S what that green cable was for?? :icon_eek: :wink: 

One of these days I'd like to test the efficiency of my GFI... so if I don't respond anymore, you know what happened...  RIP


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> ... so if I don't respond anymore, you know what happened...  RIP


ok, so like how am i supposed to know you're not active on the forum? it's not like i have some sort of a crystal ball or something...

(oh...2807 posts to date. i see:icon_redf )

roud:


----------



## jmanrow (Sep 12, 2006)

I just registered at The Planted Tank Forum today.
I had done a search for T5 endcaps last month, and found T5 Endcaps at Specialty Lights for $6 each. T5 Waterproof Endcap
Orders of $50 and over get free shipping!

I hope this helps.


----------



## duck (Apr 22, 2004)

This is what i found over here in Australia T5's tulip leads they are supposed to be used by florist in tulip cabinet's hence the name(thats what i have been told by the lighting place true or false ?) Here's are picture to give you an idea.The other end connects to the ballast


----------

